# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Дробилка для пластика

## Бран Тиршах

В связи с большими объемами потребления пластиковой тары растет и объем отходов. А так как пластик не распадается, это приводит к экологическим проблемам. Поэтому вторичная переработка ПЭТ и утилизация пластиковых отходов сегодня актуальна как никогда. На этом можно построить рентабельный бизнес и помочь решить экологическую ситуацию в стране. Именно этим и занимается наша компания. Вы можете купить [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] по цене от производителя.

----------

